# CSA update - FOB has denied paternity!



## Katieeeee

Well, I rang the CSA this morning for an update and it's official - the ******* has denied that Aiden is his!

So DNA test it is. What a *SCUMBAG.* How dare he?! He knows Aiden is his. ARGHHHH I'm fuming! :growlmad: oh well, the thought of him having to pay out £500 of his "hard earned" money makes me chuckle to myself!

Can anyone tell me what the process is? How long it'll take, what will happen if he doesn't show up for the dna test etc?


----------



## 2nd time mum

Hi this happened to me after I had my first. He denied he was the father so the CSA offered him a DNA test. If he is the father they keep the money but if he is not the father they will give him his money back, or that's what they used to do, so the man doesn't have anything to lose. We never got to that stage as "dad" wouldn't take the test. When they refuse the test it then becomes a court process but the CSA take that as an admission if they refuse the test to an extent and start the process of completing maintenance assessments.

Sorry I can't help about how long it takes to get the test done. In my situation it all became a bit of a joke when the CSA were involved and I never received any maintenance despite them getting court papers proving paternity. Baby's dad used to be self employed so it became a joke for the CSA to ever find him. 

Hope you have better luck than me!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

No advice hun but what a stupid twat not only has he just denied his son he is basically calling you a slag :growlmad:
xx


----------



## Katieeeee

2nd time mum said:


> Hi this happened to me after I had my first. He denied he was the father so the CSA offered him a DNA test. If he is the father they keep the money but if he is not the father they will give him his money back, or that's what they used to do, so the man doesn't have anything to lose. We never got to that stage as "dad" wouldn't take the test. When they refuse the test it then becomes a court process but the CSA take that as an admission if they refuse the test to an extent and start the process of completing maintenance assessments.
> 
> Sorry I can't help about how long it takes to get the test done. In my situation it all became a bit of a joke when the CSA were involved and I never received any maintenance despite them getting court papers proving paternity. Baby's dad used to be self employed so it became a joke for the CSA to ever find him.
> 
> Hope you have better luck than me!

God I'm sorry to hear that :( Have you never had a single penny then? x


----------



## Katieeeee

Aidan's Mummy said:


> No advice hun but what a stupid twat not only has he just denied his son he is basically calling you a slag :growlmad:
> xx

Well I don't see it that way, I just see it that he's trying anything to get out of paying for Aiden. He's already paying for 1 child, so to pay for 2 for the next 18+ years means most of his working life, he will only see like 60% of his wages! So it doesn't really surprise me that he's trying to get out of it!


----------



## AP

Ha! what a total loser hun! :hugs:


----------



## Linz88

sorry to hear hunnie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EternalRose

Arrrrgh how bloody annoying..sorry hun no advice I just wanted to let you know I think your FOB is a scumbag too, because when it comes back positive he is just going to look like a right idiot! But he is just wasting your time as well he is better off just admitting it, sorry your going through this hun :hugs: x x x ...


----------



## louise1302

isnt he going to look an arsehole when they prove aiden is his. what a pr**k i hope they aort it son for you xx


----------



## daniellelk

when my OH's ex went to CSA he requested A DNA test has round time of his daughter being concived, she used to vanish for nights, or ring him and say she was getting a taxi and then take hours for a 20min journey. 
Anyway, he requested a DNA (not because he thought his ex was a slag, or because he was trying to put off paying csa or anything or that he was a pr**k etc) simply because he wanted to be 100% before comiting himself to paying CSA for 18years. 
Anyway it took a month or 2 to be fully completed, and CSA back dated his payment to when his X put in her claim.
So if your ex thinks he will get out of a couple of months of paying, he wont.


----------



## suzanne108

What an idiot :hugs: 

I know dizzymoo is going through a similar thing so she could know something about it xx


----------



## Katieeeee

daniellelk said:


> when my OH's ex went to CSA he requested A DNA test has round time of his daughter being concived, she used to vanish for nights, or ring him and say she was getting a taxi and then take hours for a 20min journey.
> Anyway, he requested a DNA (not because he thought his ex was a slag, or because he was trying to put off paying csa or anything or that he was a pr**k etc) simply because he wanted to be 100% before comiting himself to paying CSA for 18years.
> Anyway it took a month or 2 to be fully completed, and CSA back dated his payment to when his X put in her claim.
> So if your ex thinks he will get out of a couple of months of paying, he wont.

Ah, thanks!

He 1000000% knows he's Aiden's dad, he's just being an arsehole. I gave him absolutely no reason to think I cheated on him when we were together! he even offered money when Aiden was born and tried to bribe me out of going to the csa!


----------



## 2nd time mum

Katieeeee said:


> 2nd time mum said:
> 
> 
> Hi this happened to me after I had my first. He denied he was the father so the CSA offered him a DNA test. If he is the father they keep the money but if he is not the father they will give him his money back, or that's what they used to do, so the man doesn't have anything to lose. We never got to that stage as "dad" wouldn't take the test. When they refuse the test it then becomes a court process but the CSA take that as an admission if they refuse the test to an extent and start the process of completing maintenance assessments.
> 
> Sorry I can't help about how long it takes to get the test done. In my situation it all became a bit of a joke when the CSA were involved and I never received any maintenance despite them getting court papers proving paternity. Baby's dad used to be self employed so it became a joke for the CSA to ever find him.
> 
> Hope you have better luck than me!
> 
> God I'm sorry to hear that :( Have you never had a single penny then? xClick to expand...

Not one! Don't expect too much from the CSA I was always hoping for the best and got nowhere and was always disappointed.


----------



## Aidedhoney

Big hugs and sorry hes been an arse xx


----------



## Naya69

aww what a jerk i had to do a dna test on one of my ex's altho in my case it came back negative which i was relived by because he was a druggy and alcholic.

they send out a form for you to sign asking would you take part in the testing ....send that back and then you wont hear anything as they go to the fob first.

they send him out a pck with a list of doctors he can go to he picks one and makes an appointment then rings the csa to let them know where to send the dna swob testing kit out to. he goes in and does his swob and the doctor will send it back.

then you will get your pack through the post and you will have to do the same process. if he denies baby then doesnt show up for the dna then the csa will scrap the dna and wont give him another the only way he can get out of it is by send ing in a court approved one of his own saying negative (which iam sure wont happen )

when the test comes back positive he will have to pay back every penny from when you put the claim in plus an extra £300 for the dna test.

the whole process took me from january 2nd to march 21st altho there wasnt enough dna on my ex's stick so it took a bit longer so i got mine on the 6th of may but it should of arrived on the 21st of march.

it must be so frustrating but iam here if you wanna ask me anything :) xxx


----------



## Naya69

i forgot to add each person has to take in 2 passport pictures of themselfs to prove it them who have done the test the doc will check and then sign the back.

when mine came back negative i had a person come round will the pic and when i said yes she closed my account mine worked out great i found out who joshuas real dad was 2 weeks after i got the results and he sees him every week, gives me money and all is brill :thumbup:


----------



## Katieeeee

Thankyou Naya! That's brilliant advice. Cor it all sounds really scary and official!

Can I ask, will he be able to get out of paying for Aiden? I know that he's gonna try EVERYTHING in his power to get out of it. So if he doesn't do the dna test, does this mean that he'll HAVE to go to court? And if he doesn't, what happens then?


----------



## leanne81

if he doesnt go ahead with the dna test parentage will be presumed and collections will start. if you refuse to go to the dna test (which i know you probably won't) then you wouldnt be able to go ahead with the csa claim. good luck with everything! :) xx


----------



## Naya69

if he doesnt do the dna test then the csa will persume he IS the father and WILL NOT offer him another dna test they will give him so long to reply i think it was 1 week after the letter got sent out to ask for permission to do the test. then they will write again saying if he doesnt reply by such a date then we will persume paternity and start the process of setting up a payment scheme.

there is no way he can get out of it hun so dont you worry even if he refuses to give any money to you the csa will take an attachment off his wage so it will go straght to you before he evens sees it. just make sure when you set up the payment thing to ask the csa to get the money for you because they do it 2 ways 1. the fob can give it to you straught in your hand 2. the csa can take it off the fob and give it to you.

hope this helps :D xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

This drive me absolutely CRAZY! In my mind, there is no greater insult to a woman than a guy denying paternity!

I hope this gets sorted out quick. What an asshat!


----------



## Jkelmum

Jakes dad did this but once sorted about 8 wks for all dna tests to be done and sent back he had to have it taken straight out of his wages , Katies dad did this but never went for the DNA test so I was told after 6 wks they asummed paternity and he as been paying out his wages for 2 yrs then last week i find out he is taking me to court to prove katie isnt his , now i was open and honest that he may not be the dad and wanted a Dna test but i couldnt force him now i face a long drawn out process of court and maybe having to pay back 2 yrs csa


----------



## nievesmama

Aww hunnie. Hugs for you and Aiden xxx


----------



## purpledahlia

HEs a total wan*. Hope it doesnt take long,but im not sure that its true its baskdated to when you put in the claim? I heard it had changed to when paternity was agreed... (was told it changed recently) ??


----------



## daniellelk

purpledahlia said:


> HEs a total wan*. Hope it doesnt take long,but im not sure that its true its baskdated to when you put in the claim? I heard it had changed to when paternity was agreed... (was told it changed recently) ??

It was a year ago that my OH had his dna done, and CSA back dated his payment. Tho they just add like a extra £10 on what he should pay a week anyway. 
It may have changed since then this is just what I know with my OH. 

Oh btw, I wouldn't take much notice of there website!! Last time I looked it wasn't updated from when they last changed there system :/


----------



## Naya69

its back dated to when the claim was put it x


----------



## lou_w34

Doesnt he realise he'll just look even more of a selfish w****r when the results come back??

Men!

:hugs:

xx


----------



## AP

Serina thats awful, but surely he cant do bugger all as he knew the CSA rules? They gave him the opportunity!


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

He sounds like an arse. My OH is just about to start paying CSA for his little one - but we are moving soon.....the CSA sent a letter to OH employer and told them to take £304on the 23rd of March and if the employer doesnt do this then they will be taken to court....but its OH last day today so he wont be working there on the 23rd. Because OH new job is shift work they will have to receive a couple of months pay slips before they work out how much OH has to pay. 

Also when your ex changes jobs it takes CSA like 8 weeks to sort out money again.....My dad got away with paying because his employer told them he didnt work their. and I know someone else that got away with paying because after every 8 weeks (when CSA sort out the money) he just went and got a new job....CSA dropped the case after that because there was nothing they could do...everytime they tried to get the money, the FOB would change jobs! Also if your FOB works for cash in hand and signs on...you will hardly get any money!! 

Alot of blokes nowadays tell their employer they cant work because their ex has the CSA on them, the employers tell the FOB to keep working their and they will pay them cash....I know its agaisnt the law but it happens.

Blokes HAVE got away with paying CSA and I didnt want you to only hear the good side!!

I hope your FOB isnt like this and you get your money!! Good luck hun xxxx


----------



## faun

MyFirstNoodle said:


> Also when your ex changes jobs it takes CSA like 8 weeks to sort out money again.....My dad got away with paying because his employer told them he didnt work their. and I know someone else that got away with paying because after every 8 weeks (when CSA sort out the money) he just went and got a new job....CSA dropped the case after that because there was nothing they could do...everytime they tried to get the money, the FOB would change jobs! Also if your FOB works for cash in hand and signs on...you will hardly get any money!!

My ten year olds dad has used every trick in the book to get out of paying csa in 9 years i have received exactly nothing. Every time they catch up to him he quits his job he spent years on and off working properly and cash in hand. Now his latest scam is he is a full time student so i can't get anything. The thing that pisses me off the most though is he lives in the same city as me and only sees my son twice a year through his choice as he can't be bothered.


----------



## aly888

Already paying for one child and denying his second?...sounds like this boy needs to learn how to wrap his willy properly if he doesnt want responsibilities!!
Hope you get something from him hun.and I would love to see the look on his face when the DNA test comes back positive!! :hugs:


----------

